# Golf green grass type?



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a large area in my back yard where I want to build a golf green. What's everyone's recommendation of sod type for this? It will be a fully irrigated area. Thanks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If you want the reel deal, I would probably go with one of the ultradwarf bermudas. If you just want something most people will mistake for a green, that opens up your options a little. What HOC are you shooting for?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Def go with a dwarf Bermuda (Tifeagle, Sunday, MiniVerde), or if slightly higher HOC is ok, then a regular hybrid Bermuda. I played on miniverde greens yesterday and they looked and played fantastic.

I have 419 and cut at .25" and the color is great. You can putt but it does bounce a little and play slow. I believe @TheTurfTamer has had success cutting his 419 in the .12-.20 range.

Stay away from bent unless you want to install cooling fans and have it struggle through the hottest months of the year.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I want the best for the option available. What hoc should it be maintained at for a true putting green?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

o.125" You should be looking for one of the golf varieties. As an alternative, Tifgrand works well.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

What's does everyone think a good size would be? I'm going to build a tee box about 75 yards away from it.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

5000 sq ft


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Make it massive. Install multiple teeboxes. Put 6-9 pins on the green. Profit.

Use tifeagle or champion. Use sprigs, not sod. Mow at .110" or lower. Get a verticutter. Get a topdresser. Remove all shade. Get some primo.


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

https://today.agrilife.org/2018/01/12/new-zoysia-grass-performs-ideal-putting-surface/

IDK where you're at but this stuff looks interesting


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Why not sod? Wouldn't sod be the quickest to set up?


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Make it massive. Install multiple teeboxes. Put 6-9 pins on the green. Profit.
> 
> Use tifeagle or champion. Use sprigs, not sod. Mow at .110" or lower. Get a verticutter. Get a topdresser. Remove all shade. Get some primo.


Well said


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

You'll have a harder time getting it smooth with sod.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Any idea where to get Bermuda sprigs??


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

dbarlow said:


> Any idea where to get Bermuda sprigs??


Hide a pro-plugger in your golf bag?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

dbarlow said:


> Any idea where to get Bermuda sprigs??


Call your local courses and see what kind of greens they have. Ask if you can have their plugs/ verticutting clippings after they aerate/ verticut their greens. @viva_oldtrafford says they normally just throw them in a pile off the beaten path.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

There's probably a farm in your area / region that deals in ultradwarf sprigs.

I know you can establish a green from aerification cores, but I'm skeptical when it comes to Verticut clippings - just not a lot of material to use.

Sod will take forever to level out...and when cutting that low, you want it extremely level.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> Def go with a dwarf Bermuda (Tifeagle, Sunday, MiniVerde), or if slightly higher HOC is ok, then a regular hybrid Bermuda. I played on miniverde greens yesterday and they looked and played fantastic.
> 
> I have 419 and cut at .25" and the color is great. You can putt but it does bounce a little and play slow. I believe @TheTurfTamer has had success cutting his 419 in the .12-.20 range.
> 
> Stay away from bent unless you want to install cooling fans and have it struggle through the hottest months of the year.


Yes sir, This is 419 cut at .155. I own a verticutter and a top-dresser and I use PGR. This is not for a rookie....


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

How well does that roll? It looks great!


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

That looks awesome! Anyone know how low you can take tiftuf?


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

What happens if you don't cut dwarf bermuda at putting green height? Like what if you tried to keep it at 1/2"?


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

What about for the fringe around the green? Would the same grass work, but maybe keep it alittle taller?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

dbarlow said:


> What about for the fringe around the green? Would the same grass work, but maybe keep it alittle taller?


I would think you can go with regular hybrid Bermuda, mowed at .25 - .4

Also drainage is a big consideration...most greens are 12" of USGA spec sand with up to 20% OM over a 4" compacted gravel base with some sort of drainage system in it.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I think the problem with dwarf Bermudas is they form thatch very quickly if not cut at greens height. Thatch alters the way the ball rolls.

I read just the other day that there was a zoysia which could be used tee to green. I don't think anyone's done that, My 419-II can be mowed very low but the stolon size will not putt true. I was told that it would tolerate lower mowing than Tifgreen, but it was used only on fairways and lawns..


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

LoCutt said:


> I think the problem with dwarf Bermudas is they form thatch very quickly if not cut at greens height. Thatch alters the way the ball rolls.
> 
> I read just the other day that there was a zoysia which could be used tee to green. I don't think anyone's done that, My 419-II can be mowed very low but the stolon size will not putt true. I was told that it would tolerate lower mowing than Tifgreen, but it was used only on fairways and lawns..


Trinity or aka L1F. Bluejack golf course by tiger and the course (Trinity) that host the Byron nelson


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4469&hilit=L1f&start=20#p83149


----------



## NicM08 (Jul 29, 2020)

@TheTurfTamer what kind of edging do you have?


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

dbarlow said:


> I have a large area in my back yard where I want to build a golf green. What's everyone's recommendation of sod type for this? It will be a fully irrigated area. Thanks.


I don't think you realize what it takes to build and maintain a green that will be puttable. Unless you can't get the similar speeds and smoothness as a real green you are going to wreck your putting game. If you are going for chips and approaches that is a different story but a single tee box X yards away is going to get you good at X yards away. 
If you are going for the "look at my green" for visitors then just cut at 1/4"

https://www.usga.org/course-care/specialty-articles/usga-putting-green-construction.html


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

Wow, I knew there was a lot involved but that's amazing.


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

I maintain a backyard zorro green at .12" and cut the approach at .3". As noted it takes a lot to maintain but it always seems to rolls good. There is no grain with zoysia but Consistent speed year round is the main issue I have with a non traditional cultivar. I measure around 8 on stimp in the summer and 11 in the winter.

If I had the time / money it would be great to build per USGA standards, but I've found decent prep work and some sand leveling has been quite enough.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

If it was easy then eveyone would have a putting green. Are you prepared to mow everyday of your life? Verticut and top dress at least 1 a month? Last year I cut my Yukon at 0.128. and i wasnt happy cutting every day.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I plan on building a grass tennis court in my lawn at some point in the next few years. Next year I'll be putting down a test plot of Trinity Zoysia which is dwarf zoysia that others have mentioned in this post. But, I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

A grass tennis court would be awesome. UTK has some great info on studying zoysia grasses.

https://youtu.be/NGnsFaPdTXM


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> dbarlow said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea where to get Bermuda sprigs??
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

Haha. 
You can always ask a local course to give you their cores when they aerate. I had a friend use cores to sprig a small miniverde green.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

jredwards4 said:


> A grass tennis court would be awesome. UTK has some great info on studying zoysia grasses.


Awesome, thanks for sharing. I haven't seen these videos.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

ZachUA said:


> What happens if you don't cut dwarf bermuda at putting green height? Like what if you tried to keep it at 1/2"?


Thatch, thatch, thatch which means the ball doesn't roll true, and speed is greatly reduced. Maybe the golf course guys will chime in.

-

See "Lawn Tips" on YouTube's video about his TifTuf green which he mows at 4mm (.15748 inches). SuperSod says TifTuf should be maintained at 1/2 to 2 inches.






Also remember the 1/3 rule which ultimately means the lower the HOC, the more often you have to mow. Courses around here (lightly) dethatch on 3 week intervals, and they have schedules for top dressing, core aeration, etc.

Having a home green is a lot of work, but at 1/2 inch you can play a mean game of croquet.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

@dbarlow I got a second greensmaster for my winter project that I am doing a terrible job documenting. My plan was to overseed a portion of my backyard with bentgrass seed and the rest with perennial ryegrass. Check out page 5 of my journal.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Wait for the local golf course to do their green core aeration

Slip the super $$$. WHAM!!! boot full.

Also look at The Aussie Lawn Youtube channel. He is also an EX Greenkeeper

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyPqOwDqYX3cvzg4By5-m_A


----------

